# Compra-venta > Vendo >  Varias cosas...

## Lukan

Hola, pues vendo estos artículitos:

-(nuevo)Mental Power Ball Electronic por 35€.  
Entre un grupo de espectadores esconden uno de ellos una bola negra que el mago detecta siempre!! quién la tiene y en qué mano la esconde. Fantástico juego de mentalismo con dispositivo electrónico.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjazLXjolCo 


-(Nuevo) Psychokinesis PK Mystical Power Pen con control remoto, por 35€.  OFERTA!!
YouTube - MYSTICAL POWER /



-Ultracinese a 30€.   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cavzueuSNVE 



-(Nuevo) Navaja que cambia de color, 8€. 
Navaja que Cambia de Color Trucos de Magia Aprender Magia es facil en Tienda Magia



-(nuevo) Moneda flipper magnética de medio dólar, año 2009 , 15€ . (Más de 21€ más portes en tiendas)



-(nuevo) 3D Publicidad de Henry Evans, catálogo mágico. 16€ antes ahora *13€* ! , gastos de envío incluídos!!
(No incluye baraja)

Publicidad 3D - Henry Evans Trucos de Magia Aprender Magia es facil en Tienda Magia



-(nuevo) Bionic Coin, 8€. Transforma una marca en una moneda con solo un toque!
YouTube - Bionic Coin by Magicshop - DVD 

Pides prestada una moneda a un espectador. Ahora deja que el espectador haga un dibujo o ponga una marca sobre la moneda. Tomas la moneda y la muestras, nuestra tus manos vacías. Después sacudes tus manos y la marca cambia con solo un toque. La moneda se puede examinar inmediatamente por los espectadores. 


-El Bolígrafo que atraviesa el Billete, plateado, muy elegante!! 10€ .



-Modern times de Henry Evans, 15€.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShEXZFYABY0 

-Aguja a través del mazo, 11€.    (rebajada antes 12€)
Atraviesa visiblemente un mazo de cartas con una aguja de coser perfectamente examinable sin atravesar ninguna de las cartas que hay en el interior del estuche!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPWupp_47M4 



-Poker Converter +DVD, 12€.
dorsos azules.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9nQBUHhDYw 



-Elevator Poker Visually Rises +DVD , 15€
Una forma muy visual de que la carta elegida por el espectador ascienda a través del mazo ante los ojos del público.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vezlqW5Yu1k 





Ya sabéis, quien este interesado en algo que me envíe un mensaje privado, llegan más rápido que los mensajes en el hilo.

Pues esas son las cosas que vendo. Todo en perfectísimo estado,son nuevos. Cualquier duda preguntadla sin problemas, mejor en mensaje privado.
Ah! gastos de envío por correo ordinario incluidos, preferible transferencia o paypal, contrarreembolso se le añade lo que cobra correos por los giros que creo que son unos 4€ aprox.

*Ofertas y descuentos para quien compre varias cosas!* Venga que lo estamos dando lo estamos regalandooo!!

No dudéis en preguntar lo que sea u ofrecer, la oferta está a la vuelta de la esquina, jejeje!!

Saludos!!   :001 005:

----------


## SOFTVADER

No es por nada compañero pero tienes los precios mas caros que tiendamagia,menos los dos primeros.
Un saludo.

----------


## Lukan

Sólo dos cosas (navajas y twisted sister) y sin contar gastos de envío. ;P




***(rebajadas las navajas)***

----------


## Lukan

***Añadido al primer post***

----------


## Lukan

Vendidos Wows y twisted sisters. Gracias!!

----------


## Lukan

.....

----------


## Lukan

.............

----------


## Lukan

Vendido Freakey!!  Gracias.  Venga que van quedando menos cosas, jejejej.

Saludos!

----------


## Lukan

Venga animaos que hay rebajas por Navidad!!!  jejejeje. Preguntadme por mensaje privado. Grandes descuentos si se compran dos o más cosas!!  =)
Saludoooss!!!

----------


## Lukan

Se aceptan ofertas y cambio por otros artículos!!

Saludos!

----------


## maori

Tienes un privado compañero.

----------


## Lukan

Añadido  Psychokinesis PK Mystical Power Pen!!

Saludos!

----------


## Lukan

Lista actualizada con los artículos vendidos borrados!  Venga que van quedando pocos!!! jejej

Saludos!!

----------


## Lukan

Para responder a GR que me ha enviado un mensaje pero tiene desactivado recibirlos: "Hola, pues los gastos de envío por correo ordinario van por mi cuenta. Preferible transferencia o paypal, contrarreembolso se le añade lo que cobra correos por los giros que creo que son unos 4€ aprox.

Cualquier duda que tengas pregunta sin problemas."

Saludos!

----------


## Lukan

Rebajado Tarántula (nuevo) y libro Skywalker en perfectísimo estado! no digo que es nuevo porque lo he ojeado ;P

Saludos!!

----------


## GIMMICK

Te lo he mandado por privé...:

Dime por cuanto me dejarías estos 3...:


-(Nuevo) Psychokinesis PK Mystical Power Pen con control remoto, por 35€.

-(Nuevo) Tarántula de Yigal Mesika con dvd, por 35€.

-(Nuevo) MOJOE de John Kennedy con instrucciones en dvd, por 10€.

Gracias y un saludo.  :Wink1:

----------


## Lukan

Tienes un mp.

Saludos!

----------


## GIMMICK

Nuevo MP.
Salu2.

----------


## GIMMICK

Pagado.

Un saludo.

----------


## Lukan

vendido tarántula, mojoe y pk pen.

Saludos

----------


## Lukan

Alguien se anima!!

Saludos!

----------


## Lukan

nuevo artículo!!!  Puzzle mágico!


Saludos!

----------


## Lukan

Pues vendidos moving pips y los d´lites!!

muchas gracias!!!

----------


## asiebit

Recibido el envo, todo perfecto.
Muchas gracias hermano, je, je je 
Un saludo

----------


## Lukan

Ya lo has recibido :Confused:   Pues me alegro...hermano jejejjeje.  Y gracias a ti!!

Saludos!!

----------


## Lukan

Vendido libro Skywalker!!

Saludos!

----------


## Lukan

Se añade a la lista wow 8 de corazones!!  por 13.5€!!  Siempre los gastos de envío incluídos!

----------


## Lukan

Novedades!!  monedas medio dólar flipper magnéticas y anillos pk!!

----------


## fenixdelamagia

Tienes un mp.

----------


## Lukan

Vendidos wow y tagged!!  

Saludos!!

----------


## Lukan

añado juego de mentalismo fantástico!!  Gurú de Jay Crowe!!  por sólo 20€!

----------


## Lukan

TODOOO REBAJAADOOO OIGA!!!!

----------


## Lukan

Rebajado Gurú, fantástico juego de mentalismo!!

----------


## MaxVerdié

Tienes un mp.

----------


## Lukan

Reservado anillo pk franja negra y el gurú !!

----------


## Lukan

Añadido  Digital deception de Marc Oberon por 12€ . como siempre los gastos incluidos

----------


## Lukan

Otro fantástico juego más!!  3D Publicidad de Henry Evans!!

----------


## MaxVerdié

Recuerda que mañana hacemos "nigosios".

----------


## Lukan

> Recuerda que mañana hacemos "nigosios".


jejeje, no te preocupes, me preguntaron por uno de ellos pero le dije que de momento estaban reservados, como te dije.  =)

----------


## Lukan

Vendidos Gurú y pk con franja negra!!  Gracias!!

----------


## MaxVerdié

Recibido y en perfecto estado.

----------


## MaxVerdié

Me quedo el mystical power pen.

Te mando un privado.

----------


## Mago Lawrence

si con un poco de suerte la semana que viene todavía esta libre el "anillo pk talla M. plateado con dibujos" te lo compro
(odio no tener dinero...)

----------


## Lukan

Si me das tu palabra de que te interesa, te lo guardo sin problemas.

Saludos!

----------


## Lukan

Se añade Ultracinese por 35€!!!

----------


## Lukan

Vendido Digital deception de Marc Oberon.

Gracias y saludos!

----------


## Lukan

reflotando!!

----------


## Mr NIce

aun tienes el ultracinese? si es que si, hablamos por mp

----------


## Lukan

Vendido ultracinese y blink!!  muchas gracias!

----------


## magik mackey

vacia el buzon de MP, que no me deja enviarte ninguno.

 y dame tu paypal.

----------


## Lukan

todo recibido magik mackey!  Gracias!

----------


## Lukan

Vendido magic puzzle!  Gracias!!

----------


## magik mackey

ya me ha llegado, en 24 horas y en perfecto estado.

----------


## Lukan

Vendidos tagged, y agujero sensacional.  Nuevos artículos a la venta!!  
Muchas gracias y saludos!

----------


## MrTrucado

Ya lo he recibido el dvd y las monedas, estan superguapas, todo perfecto como siempre, así da gusto hacer tratos.Un abrazo.
Libera la bandeja de entrada que la tienes llena de mensajes.

----------


## Lukan

Vendidas las monedas!  Gracias!  Mr Trucado saludos y gracias a ti!

----------


## Lukan

REBAJAS!

----------


## Lukan

¡Añadida otra cosilla y algunas rebajas!

*Edito. "Día azul". ¡Cuidemos la ortografía!*

Que la he puesto con minúscula??  ncht!!  la última vez! ;P

----------


## Lukan

Rebajados algunos artículos!

Saludos!

----------


## Apex

lukan tienes la bandeja de tu correo llena, no se te pueden enviar mas mensajes!  :Smile1:

----------


## Lukan

Agrégame al msn Apex.

----------


## Lukan

Añadido Poker elevador!!

----------


## Lukan

Dvd Sick de Ponta, agujero sorpresa y bionic coin, intercambiados!

----------


## Lukan

Hola,  añado (nuevo)Mental Power Ball Electronic por 35€.  Y vendidos palillos chinos.

Saludos!

----------


## Lukan

Podéis cerrar el hilo! Tengo que poner un poco de orden!! 

Saludos!

----------


## Iban

Faltaría más.

----------

